# Engraver textured HDPE



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

I used my electric engraver to randomly stipple the surface of my HDPE shooter. I think you can see the texture in the pics.


----------



## Blade (Jun 5, 2014)

Cool, i've always wanted to give stippling a try. It looks like you did a good job.

A hot needle will work in a pinch!


----------



## roirizla (Dec 3, 2010)

Mind showing the rest of your shooter? Looks cool from these angles


----------



## flippinfool (Aug 22, 2014)

Good idea! I might try that on some of my UHMW slingers.


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

http://slingshotforum.com/gallery/image/9726-modified-tex-classic/


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Besides being ultra cool, that thing must weigh next to nothing.


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Dayhiker said:


> Besides being ultra cool, that thing must weigh next to nothing.


Your right DH. I was thinking( more about looks than weight) about how I could keep steel balls in the 1/2" holes.


----------



## LVO (Sep 25, 2011)

Very cool! Love the tips, too.

Is that a full size Tex classic or did you scale it down a bit?


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

LVO said:


> Very cool! Love the tips, too.
> 
> Is that a full size Tex classic or did you scale it down a bit?


 Full size....I think.


----------



## LVO (Sep 25, 2011)

Sweet. I have only cut out 1 Tex classic....it's a handful, for sure. Next one I do will be about 80%, I think.

Good to see you cranking 'em out!


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

LVO said:


> Sweet. I have only cut out 1 Tex classic....it's a handful, for sure. Next one I do will be about 80%, I think.
> Good to see you cranking 'em out!


 try a thinner one if you haven't already. It fits well at around 1/2".


----------



## LVO (Sep 25, 2011)

I think I will, a nice winter project


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

Hi Bean

That looks good. Way to go  I have tried sandblasting and it works. Also 100 grit paper in a orbital pad sander roughs it up really quickly and evenly.  But I actually prefer it smooth  So I am working in the opposite direction. I love the diverse universe!


----------



## you'llshootyereyeout (Apr 5, 2014)

I like both smooth and textured. I tend to leave the profile of the shooter a little rougher and the faces smoother. The texture you got looks good particularly with the design of that catty.


----------



## Lee Silva (Feb 9, 2013)

Tex Classic goes SciFi?!?! Oooh, I like!


----------



## Yago (Mar 29, 2013)

Hi-Tex for sure!!!


----------

